# I THINK MY RABBIT DOE IS GOING TO HAVE BUNS   Update, she had more!



## country farm girl (Jun 3, 2012)

MY rabbit doe had or is going to have babys!!!!!!!  she pulled out a LOT of her fur and put it in a corner but I don't see or feel babys in the fur. PLEASE tell me she DID NOT EAT THEM!!!!      I tried to put a nest box in the corner where she had the fur but she would not have any thing to do with the box and push it out of the corner and put her fur back where it was.       did she eat them or did she not have them yet? how do you know when the does eat the babys??


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 3, 2012)

Put the hair in the nest box and put it where she is building her nest.  If she ate the babies there is usually some blood or sign that the kits were there.  Some does pull hair several days before kindeling so she may throw everything out of the nest box after you put it in and re-do it the way she wants it.    Is this her first litter?


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 3, 2012)

as far as I know yes.  this is day 32 for her!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 3, 2012)

she pushed the nest box out from the corner and she take's the fur out of the box and put's the fur back in the corner she had it in. I did this 3 times and she did the same thing over and over.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd let her be.  She won't be comfortable if your nervous and hovering.  If the kits are born on the wire just put them in the box.  Don't be too worried if they don't show up right away.  Some does pull hair days ahead of time.


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 4, 2012)

I just went out to see how my doe was doing and she had 9 maybe more buns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they are big!!!!!!  3 inchs long and 1 inch wide!!!    is this normal for rabbits??  so    :bun


----------



## Somebunny2love (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!  Congrats on the new babies!!!   What kind of rabbit do you have?  I'm definitely not experienced in this, but I would think if you have a larger breed rabbit the kits would naturally be a decent size.


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 4, 2012)

Somebunny2love said:
			
		

> Yay!!!!!!  Congrats on the new babies!!!   What kind of rabbit do you have?  I'm definitely not experienced in this, but I would think if you have a larger breed rabbit the kits would naturally be a decent size.


I don't know what she is. :/


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations! 

Did she finally accept the nest box, or are they out of it? 

 The actual size of the kits varies quite a bit. Smaller does, like Netherland Dwarfs, have smaller kits than larger breed does. The numerical size of the litter plays a part, too. The kits from larger litters are usually smaller at birth than those in litters of, say, 3 or 4 kits. The size you describe sounds about normal for a large breed doe, sounds like your gal is a good producer. 9 is a fairly large litter; if she loses a couple in the next few days, that's about normal (though disappointing, I know). She may raise them all - I have had does that could manage it, on a first litter, too. Wishing you luck!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 4, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Did she finally accept the nest box, or are they out of it?
> 
> The actual size of the kits varies quite a bit. Smaller does, like Netherland Dwarfs, have smaller kits than larger breed does. The numerical size of the litter plays a part, too. The kits from larger litters are usually smaller at birth than those in litters of, say, 3 or 4 kits. The size you describe sounds about normal for a large breed doe, sounds like your gal is a good producer. 9 is a fairly large litter; if she loses a couple in the next few days, that's about normal (though disappointing, I know). She may raise them all - I have had does that could manage it, on a first litter, too. Wishing you luck!


yes, I change the nest box and I put in a wood nest box and put the fur in the box. When I came out this morning she gave birth in the box!!!!!!!!


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 5, 2012)

HELP!!!   4 of her kits are not being fed, the other 4 are fed and are 2 times the size of the ones not fed!!!!   what can I do?? I don't want to lose the 4 kits as they have very pretty marks on them!!!  Can I feed them and put them back in the nest box??? what can I feed them and with what????   HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2012)

Have someone help you flip the mama over, put the babies on teats and let the 4 smaller ones nurse for 10-15 minutes, 2x a day.


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 5, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have someone help you flip the mama over, put the babies on teats and let the 4 smaller ones nurse for 10-15 minutes, 2x a day.


OK, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 5, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have someone help you flip the mama over, put the babies on teats and let the 4 smaller ones nurse for 10-15 minutes, 2x a day.


x2, after a few feedings they should be able to get some themselves.


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 6, 2012)

" sighs"  the doe is not giving anuff milk only for 4 kits. can I use cow milk till friday when I can get the milk replacer??


----------



## CYGChickies (Jun 6, 2012)

This may sound crazy but use a can of goats milk mixed with an egg. 

CYG


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 6, 2012)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> This may sound crazy but use a can of goats milk mixed with an egg.
> 
> CYG


does it need to be warmed up??  can I use this until they are weaned or just until I get the milk replacer??  what kind of milk replacer should I get??


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 6, 2012)

Why do you think she doesn't have enough milk?  I've used goats milk with a q-tip.  Just be careful not to get milk on the nose, they can aspirate it.


----------



## country farm girl (Jun 6, 2012)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Why do you think she doesn't have enough milk?  I've used goats milk with a q-tip.  Just be careful not to get milk on the nose, they can aspirate it.


she can feed 4 of the 8 kits. so I tried to milk her to see if any milk comes out and no milk. also, I try to put the small kits like they said on her and she can feed one,  but only one at a time. the small kits can and do feed, but she not giving any milk to the other 3. so I have to feed them one at a time on her.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you just rotate the ones you feed off of her to make sure everyone is getting their share?  I have heard and read a lot on here that trying to feed them yourself with a bottle and milk replacer usually doesn't work out very good.   If mom is willing to let them nurse I would just try to ration out what milk she has and rotate the babies feeding times and hopefully she will start producing more milk.   Wanted to say I know nothing about rabbits, but if I were in your place that is what I would do.   I hope she starts making more milk.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 6, 2012)

i hand raised some babies using a mixture of goats and kitten milk replacer. at this young age you probably won't get any babies out alive i'm sorry to say (don't give up hope though there's a chance!). babies should have there first at least 2 weeks on mom before there on the bottle or its VERY difficult to get any to live. i once had a doe with a litter die when the litter was only 1 week old. i got 1 of the 7 to live but just barely. its worth a try, i myself would probably just leave them in the nest box and hope for the best but thats just me. one VERY important step is to weigh the babies at every feeding, i used a digital kitchen scale. hold the babies right side up and use a syringe (a bottle will work if u can find it but i could never find a bunny iszed bottle around me). warm it to 100 degree. the first few feedings i did took like 3 hours. within a few days though it only took like 1/2 an hour and that was with 7 hungry flemish giant babies. good luck and i really hope u get some live babies! ( r u positive she dosn't have enough milk? that seems kind of strange, normally they either have enough or none at all. if she dosn't ahve enough  now she should build up enough within  a few days if she's nursed dry every day)


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 6, 2012)

country farm girl said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can milk a rabbit.  The kits meed to suck and kneed the teet with their front feet to stimulate the release of milk.  Kits nurse best on their backs.  Try holding the doe over the kits and let them try on their own.


----------



## country farm girl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all! I thought I would let you know that she had 10 KITS on the 3rd!! and all are doing well!!! I did have to bottle feed 2 of them for 3 days but after that she did great!! She was bred to a new buck to see how he would do and the colors are sssoooo cool!! here they are!!  http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii547/javachickgirl2/quilts241.jpg


----------



## country farm girl (Aug 16, 2012)

I did have a few Q's about breeding. Can I breed a half bother to a half sister or a uncle to the niece? Or is it a REALLY BAD THOUGHT?   If it is, I don't mind. Its just A REALLY good excuse FOR ME to get a new rabbit!


----------



## Somebunny2love (Aug 20, 2012)

Cute babies!!!!


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Aug 20, 2012)

country farm girl said:
			
		

> I did have a few Q's about breeding. Can I breed a half bother to a half sister or a uncle to the niece? Or is it a REALLY BAD THOUGHT?   If it is, I don't mind. Its just A REALLY good excuse FOR ME to get a new rabbit!


yes, yes. there is nothing wrong with line breeding. long as it is not full brothers and sisters from same 2 parents they can be bred to each other. you can also breed father to daughter and mother to son.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice looking litter. I see black, orange, chocolate & may be blue, wow.


----------



## lexibot (Nov 19, 2012)

Beautiful rabbits! You probably have a Rex /  New Zealand cross if I had to guess... or at least the babies are such


----------

